# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Koronografia serca -powikłania

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Tydzień temu mój tata(53l.) miał robione badania, koronografię serca, badanie było wykonywane przez tętnicę ramienną. Od dwóch dni skarży się że boli go bardzo ręka. Obawiam się że moze to miec zwiazek z tym badaniem. Stąd moje pytanie jakie wystepują powikłania po takim badaniu?
Z gory dziekuje za pomoc.

----------


## zacheusz112

Rzadko,ale czasami po zabiegu koronografii,może powstać krwiak lub tętniak rzekomy(wskutek nakłucia tętnicy przy wprowadzaniu cewnika),lub przetoka tętniczo - żylna.
Krwiak po pewnym czasie powinien zostać wchłonięty,natomiast przy tętniaku rzekomym potrzebna bywa interwencja chirurgiczna,którą chirurdzy wykonują raczej bez powikłań.Nie są to przypadki zagrażające bezpośrednio życiu,ale konieczne do przeprowadzenia.W skrajnym przypadku może dojść do zatoru.
Bóle mogą być związane z wykonanym zabiegiem koronografii,więc jeśli to niepokoi chorego należy rozważyć wizytę w szpitalu gdzie był przeprowadzany zabieg.

----------

